# Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!



## mihapiha (3. Januar 2010)

*Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Hallo!

Ich habe meine Pumpe jetzt seid einiger Zeit in betrieb und befürchte sie könnte überfordert durch mein System sein.

Von der Pumpe fließt das Wasser zunächst in den Mainboard Kühlblock, dann in die CPU, dann in einen 360er Radiator, dann in die beiden Grafikkarten, dann in einen 420er Radiator und zuletzt in einen AGB bevor der Kreislauf sich wiederholt.

So sieht das Ganze dann aus: 

http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2339/003uq.th.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frage mich ob es sein kann dass ich eine zweite Pumpe oder eine bessere Pumpe benötige da die CPU Temperatur doch um ein paar Grad höher ist als zuvor als ich meine Grafikkarten noch mit Luft, und keinen 360er Radiator hinten hängen hatte...

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Mexxim (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

eine zweite Laining mit Dualdeckel könnte geringfügige besserung bringen, allerdings ist die Laining eigentlich schon die stärkste Pumpe die es gibt 

ich denke mal der Temperaturunterschied könnte eher durch einen verschmutzten Kühler kommen..

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

die Pumpe ist nicht überfordert sondern überdimensioniert. 

Ne zweite überdimensionierte pumpe bringt auch keien besseren Temps. 



> allerdings ist die Laining eigentlich schon die stärkste Pumpe die es gibt


nicht umbedingt.


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Die Pumpe ist echt total ausreichend...
Du könntest noch 3 Radis reinhängen und die würde reichen


----------



## Mexxim (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> nicht umbedingt.



dann eben: die stärkste Pumpe deren einsatz noch sinnvoll ist  ^^

btw: welche 12V Pumpe ist denn besser?

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Die Pumpe ist absolut ausreichend. Mein System ist auch sehr umfangreich und trotzdem habe ich 180l/h. Pumpe ist eine Laing pro.


----------



## mihapiha (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Ich wollte umrüsten auf eine Laing D5-Pumpe 12V D5-Vario...

Wäre also eine Geldverschwendung?


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Total. Die Pumpe ist nicht besser als die Ultra.


----------



## Dr.House (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Die D5 ist nur auf Papier besser, bringt aber die gleichen Werte wie die Laing Pro/Ultra.

Die gute Laing reicht wohl locker und mehr Durchfluss würde keine bessere Temps nach sich ziehen.


----------



## Udel0272 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Ich würde sagen mach den GPU-Kühler mal auf und seh mal nach ob dieser verdreckt ist!!!

Noch eine möglichkeit währe den Kühler neu zu Montieren da evt. zuviel Paste drauf ist oder der Kühler nicht richtig Motiert!!!

Welcher Kühler ist das denn genau??


Und es ist eigt normal das die temps ansteigen wenn auf einmal 2 GPU´s mit mischen!!!


----------



## drunkendj (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Am Durchfluss liegt es mit sicherheit nicht wie hier schon gesagt wurde. Kann seine das noch luft im System is und deshalb die Radis nicht die volle Leistung bringen. Mfg


----------



## dorow (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Deine CPU Temperatur ist nur um ein paar C° gestiegen, obwohl du zwei ATI 5870 Grafikkarten mit in deinen Kreislauf eingebaut hast. Die zwei 5870 Karten verbrauchen unter Last etwa 376 Watt (bei Übertaktung mehr). Diese enorme Wärme muss ja irgendwo hin! Da bringt der 360 Radiator ja schon etwas Entlastung. Aber um mindestens die CPU werte zu erreichen die du vorher hattest musst du schon einen MO-RA verbauen. Zu deiner Pumpe: wie schon vorher gesagt besitzt du schon die stärkste Pumpe.Eine zweite oder gar dritte bringen nur einen höheren Durchfluss was auch einige C° bringt, aber in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis steht. Kauf dir lieber wie schon gesagt einen größeren Radiator alla MO-RA.

zweite Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra  79,99 Euro
Alphacool Laing DDC Dual Aufsatz Hardwareluxx Edition 11,90 Euro

meine Empfehlung Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator Bundle mit 9x Phobya Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption 174,99 Euro nicht ganz billig aber dafür Kühl Performance ohne ende


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



> eine CPU Temperatur ist nur um ein paar C° gestiegen, obwohl du zwei ATI 5870 Grafikkarten mit in deinen Kreislauf eingebaut hast. Die zwei 5870 Karten verbrauchen im *Idel 268 Watt und unter Last 662 Watt*



Das stimmt definitiv nicht  Wo hast du die Werte her ? Die waren 100 %
aufs Gesamtsystem bezogen.


----------



## mihapiha (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Also meine Watt-Werte kann ich eh ablesen. Ich habe circa 440W in Idle und rund 900W bei Volllast (prime+furmark).

zurück zu den Temperaturen. Das eine gesamte Förderhöhe von über 2 Metern entstanden ist, macht der Pumpe also nichts? 

Ich habe die Kühler von den Grafikkarten nicht abmontiert, da sie vom Hersteller schon angebracht wurden. Und die Grafikkarten Temperaturen sind ja wunderbar. Ich komme ja auf keine 50°C bei Volllast, das Problem sind die überhöhten CPU und Mainboard Temperaturen.

Die warme Wassertemperatur aus den beiden Grafikkarten wird ja durch einen 480er Radiator mit vier Scythe Lüfter mit 1900rpm (187,3 m³/h) gekühlt. Zwar hängen die Lüfter an einer Lüftersteuerung aber dennoch ist mir die ganze Sache doch zu warm. Die Wassertemperatur liegt bei knapp 27°C. Für meinen Geschmack zu hoch, und ich dachte es ließe sich durch eine Pumpe etwas beheben...


----------



## dorow (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Die warme Wassertemperatur aus den beiden Grafikkarten wird ja durch einen 480er Radiator mit vier Scythe Lüfter mit 1900rpm (187,3 m³/h) gekühlt...


In welcher reihen folge die Radiatoren und vor welchen Komponenten welcher Radiator sitzt ist egal! Da nach einer kurzen Zeit das Wasser im gesamten System annähernd gleich ist.27°C Wassertemperatur ist doch ein Traum.Wie hoch ist den deine CPU Temperatur unter Last?


----------



## mihapiha (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

na 67°C und 80-82°C sind die Kerne


----------



## drunkendj (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

27 Grad sind echt Top da müsste die Cpu so bei 45 grad unter last liegen das währe dann ok meiner Meinung nach. Über 60 Grad is dann schon zu hoch  kannn dann ja nur noch am Kühler oder Wärmeleitpaste liegen.


----------



## dorow (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Alter, 80°C Kern Temperatur bei 27°C Wassertemperatur.Sitzt der CPU Kühler richtig, ist das System richtig Entlüftet, ist die Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufgetragen (nicht zu viel oder zu wenig)? Auch mal den Anpressdruck des CPU Kühlers überprüfen! Vielleicht sitzt er ja nur zu locker. Vielleicht hast du auch den Ein und Ausgang beim CPU Kühler vertauscht!


----------



## mihapiha (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Hat keiner von euch geguggt was für eine CPU ich habe? 

Die sitzt bombenfest, WP passt auch...


----------



## dorow (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Hattest du dein ganzes System inkl. Schläuche auseinander? Vielleicht hast du ja doch den Ein und Ausgang beim CPU Kühler vertauscht!  Der Eingang ist in der Mitte!


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

In deiner Sig steht:



> Core i7 975 XE @ 4,31 GHz; *VCore: 1,435*v


Erst holst du dir ne absolut überteuerte CPU, und quälst die
dann mit 1,435 V  Die Temps sind bei der VCore kein Wunder 
Geh mal auf 4 GHz runter und versuche die VCore zu senken 

Und am besten verkaufst du die "Penisverlängerung" (Wie Madz den 975 XE so gern nennt ) und holst dir nen 920 D0
der 975 XE kann seine stärken nur beim extreme OCing mit frostigen Temps ausspielen.

P.S: Miss mal die Wassertemperatur direkt nach der CPU


----------



## drunkendj (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Selbst deine Cpu muss unter Wakü und bei der Wassertemp unter 50 Grad sein.

Ok die VCore hette ich überlesen dann is das natürlich möglich so wie Infin1ty sagt.


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



> Selbst deine Cpu muss unter Wakü und bei der *Wassertemp unter 50 Grad sein.*


Nein muss sie nicht, Wasserkühlung ist keine Wunderkühlung. Das wäre bei der VCore ein Wunder.

Außerdem wäre die Wassertemp *nach* der CPU interessant,
wenn die auch sehr niedrig ist stimmt irgendwas nicht.

Edit: 





> Ok die VCore hette ich überlesen dann is das natürlich möglich so wie Infin1ty sagt.


Dann nehme ich das P.S zurück


----------



## drunkendj (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

@ Infin1ty kein problem.

Wenn der Kühler richtig sitz und richtig läuft müsste die temp nach der cpu am schlauch schon fühlbar höher sein als an anderer Stelle.


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Ich würde den Kühler einfach nochmal befestigen.

Aber: Bei der VCore wirst du nicht unter 70° kommen,
nie im Leben.


----------



## dorow (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Das mit dem VCore habe ich auch Überlesen .
Da hilft auch kein größerer Radiator mehr. Sondern nur noch das!
Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung )


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Infinity hat recht. Verkauf die Schwanz - und Egoprothese und flieg für den Gewinn eine Woche in den Urlaub, gib das Geld im Puff aus (falls du keine Freundin hast) oder mach sonst was lustiges damit!


----------



## mihapiha (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> In deiner Sig steht:
> 
> Erst holst du dir ne absolut überteuerte CPU, und quälst die
> dann mit 1,435 V  Die Temps sind bei der VCore kein Wunder
> ...



Ich kühle auch mit DICE, also mach dir mal keine sorgen warum ich zu dieser CPU gegriffen habe. Und für all jene die denke ich mach das zum ersten mal: HWBOT - mihapiha hwbot profile

Bin aber noch am herum testen was so geht....

Ich kann auch eine Wakü richtig zusammenbauen, nur frage ich mich ob eine bessere Pumpe was bringt.


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Zum 20. mal: Eine bessere Pumpe bringt dir 0,000 garnichts. Sogar ein Downgrade auf eine Laing pro würde dir keinen Nachteil einbringen.


----------



## dorow (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich kann auch eine Wakü richtig zusammenbauen, nur frage ich mich ob eine bessere Pumpe was bringt.


 Von mir ein NEIN.


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Hast du meine Posts überhaupt gelesen ?

Die VCore ist zuviel für eine WAKÜ


----------



## drunkendj (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Ich hab das auch schon mal mit 2 Pumpen und mehr Durchfluss versucht. Hat nichts gebracht. Is sinnfrei. Mit der Laing hast du mit sicherheit mehr als 50 liter die stunde und das reicht immer.


----------



## think606 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

HI,
die absichten von dir wären vielleicht zu erklären????

also du hast ein super geiles board, und ne hammer CPU!

und dann "plackst" du da irgendwas rum.. ?

Es gibt bei dir viele Ansätze um die Temps zu senken!!!

erst mal ein paar fragen:
was sollen die vieeln HDD´s?
was sollen die Lüfter über dem RAM?
dir scheint die Lautstärke egal zu sein?
muß das system transportabel sein?
ist dir das aussehen deines Sys wichtig?
wie hoch sind deine PWM temps?

also finde du hast einige wiedersprüche drin,..

1. wenn du die kontrolle haben willst, nimm mehrere Kühlkreisläufe! (bei deinem umfang der Kühlung sicherlich gerechtfertigt. dann kannst du auch gucken was geht, die CPU mit nem MoRa2 in nen extra Kreislauf, mit eigener pumpe ect..

2. warum hast du den HC Lc, und nicht den CU? der würde auch nochmal ein bischen bringen.. (aber ok, dier hier passt besser aufs board)

3. in deiner Anordnung gehst du davon aus das du so starke temperatur änderungen im system hast, das du die lokal runterkühlen mußt...?
wenn das der fall ist, das das was bringt, sind deine Radiatoren völig überlastet! (wie schon oben beschrieben, ist dietemp bei ausreichenden Radis, pumpe annähernd homogen, bedeutet etwa gleich... )

4. es sieht auf dem bild aus, als würde der eine auf den anderen Radi blasen?? was soll das?? das ist der größte scheiß den du machen kannst! damit hebst du quasi einen großteil der kühlleistung auf, falls sie wirklich gefordert werden!...
ein Radiator kann nur ein delta T(empertur) zur umgebung erzeugen, wenn du das wasser erst kühlst und dann mit der warmenluft durchströmst, ist das ein wiederspruch! bzw die kühlleistung ist nicht annähernd so wie sie sein könnte bzw was du dir versprichst,...

naja bin mal gespannt was bei raus kommt,.. 

aber hast ne menge geile ansätze im System!


----------



## icecold (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Also wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue faällt mir auf, dass der eine Kugehahn der vom Quad-Radi kommt geschlossen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach und du brauchst keine 1,4...Volt VCore da lebt doch deine CPU net lange. Ich habe gerade eine I7920 D0 mit 1,26V auf locker 3,8GHz gebracht und das war noch nicht mal das Maximum mit dem VCore. Und selbst wenn du das für den Takt brauchst , dann geh runter auf 4GHz und du brauchst höchstens 1,3V.

Außerdem finde ich den Phobya Radi nicht so gut hatte den auch für einen verwandten bestellt aber als ich ihn hatte habe ich ihn gleich wieder zurück geschickt. Die Blende ist nur aufgelegt und schlecht verarbeitet, es gibt Bohrrückstände, die die Lamellen verkratzen und wenn man von der Seite auf den Radi schau sind die Lamellen nicht schwarz sondern so bräunlich verrostet.
Ich habe dann den EVO gekauft, der war viel besser.


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



> 1. wenn du die kontrolle haben willst, nimm mehrere Kühlkreisläufe! (bei deinem umfang der Kühlung sicherlich gerechtfertigt. dann kannst du auch gucken was geht, die CPU mit nem MoRa2 in nen extra Kreislauf, mit eigener pumpe ect..
> 
> 2. warum hast du den HC Lc, und nicht den CU? der würde auch nochmal ein bischen bringen.. (aber ok, dier hier passt besser aufs board)
> 
> ...



Zu 1.: Wasserkühlung ist keine Wunderkühlung. Bei der hohen
VCore ensteht zu viel Abwärme, die das Wasser nicht abführen kann.
Da bringt ein größerer Radi gar nichts, das Wasser wird genau so kühl bleiben wie vorher (im eigenen CPU Kreislauf), ein MORA kühlt nicht besser,
sondern kann Wärme besser und schneller an die Luft abgeben.

2.: Wenn dann den LT, der ist günstiger und kühlt wie der CU.

3. Die Radiatoren sind nicht überlastet, die GPU Temps sind ja gut.


----------



## think606 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Hey,
ok, grundsätzlich würde ich dir in den meisten Fällen zustimmen, aber ich denke hier liegt schon ein extremer "Sonderfall" vor:
zu deinen Kommentaren:
1. es ist völlig klar, dass eine WaKü keine Wunderkühlung ist! Sie überträgt die Wärme nur mit Temp unterschieden wie immer!!! ganz normale Thermodynamik!!! und das ist das erste Gesetz in der Physik, die das je niedergeschrieben wurde: Temperaturausgleich!!!
die Frage ist halt immer wie schnell es geht! wenn eine bestimmte Dynamik im Spiel ist.
Selbstverständlich kann Wasser die Wärme der CPU abführen!!!! das ist auch völliger Quatsch zu denken das es das nicht könnte!!
abhängig ist dies aber von dem Querschnitt und der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, was dann das Fördervolumen ergibt!
dies ist aber normal nicht der Engpass,..
die Kunst ist es die Wärme er CPU schnellstmöglich in das Wasser zu bringen!
und dann über den Radi wieder an die Luft abzugeben!
zum Mora: "der kühlt nicht besser, sonder kann Wärme besser und schneller an die Luft abgeben"
hallo????? was soll denn ein Radi machen?? du schreibst hier den reinsten Wiederspruch! denk mal drüber nach!

2. das kann auch etwa sein. aber ich habe in allen Tests bislang gesehen, das der CU etwas besser war als der LT. und in so ner Extrembelastung könnte das Vielleich noch mehr ausmachen als nur bei 100W etc....

3. gut das du das weißt!
"gut" heißt nicht, dass es nicht besser sein könnte!!!
und er schreibt ja selber, die CPU war kühler als die GPU´s noch nicht dabei waren! Bei einem getrennten Kreislauf wäre das erledigt, und er könnte an mehr "Rädchen" drehen. was aber keine Garantie für ne viel kühlere CPU sein soll.
und das Ganze soll kein angriff sein oder so... sonder nur zum überlegen anregen... 

Gruß


----------



## mihapiha (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Ok. Werde mir dann keine neue Pumpe besorgen.
Wenn die Temperaturen ok sind, dann brauch ich mir keine sorgen machen.

Bin so wie so heute auf DICE, und kann mich dann erst später mit der Wasserkühlung herum plagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf meine ersten Ergebinsse mit DICE. 

Unglücklicherweise ist der i7 975 XE von mir unglaublich Strom-hungrig und lässt mich nicht viel weiter übertakten... Aber ich denke das Ergebnis kann sich dennoch sehen lassen. Ist immerhin viel besser als mit meinem Core i7 920...


----------



## Madz (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Toll, kauf dir ne Keks.....


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



> Unglücklicherweise ist der i7 975 XE von mir unglaublich Strom-hungrig und lässt mich nicht viel weiter übertakten... Aber ich denke das Ergebnis kann sich dennoch sehen lassen. Ist immerhin viel besser als mit meinem Core i7 920...


Naja, einige kommen mit nem 920 weiter 

HWBOT - Core i7 920 processor overclocking specs - hwbot

Schmeiß mal eine 5870 raus, dann kommst du hoffentlich weiter


----------



## mihapiha (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Ich kam mit meinem Core i7 920 leider nicht so weit... 

HWBOT - homepage


----------



## Infin1ty (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Das sind auch alles Traum-Modelle, ich meinte dass du mal eine 
5870 rauschmeißen sollst, um mehr CPU-Takt rauszuholen 

Jetzt ist aber Schluss mit OT 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das ganze System mal auseinandernehmen, ggf. Kühler Radiatoren reinigen, und das ganze mal vernünftig (nicht so wirr wie jetzt) verschlauchen und neu aufbauen.

Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## mihapiha (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Die Schläuche sind doch nicht wirr. Jedenfalls nicht in meinen Augen. 
Aber ich werde das ganze eh nächste Woche auseinander nehmen wenn die dritte 5870 bei mir ankommt.

Ich hoffe ihr Jungs habt mich nicht rein gelegt und die eine Pumpe ist nicht überfordert 

CPU hin oder her. Meine i7 975 XE CPU ist halt Voltage-hungrig ohne Ende. Für die 4.8 GHz brauche ich schon 1.6v.

Aber immerhin sind die Ergebnisse sehr sehr gut. Man siehe meine hwbot-Signatur...


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



> ie Schläuche sind doch nicht wirr. Jedenfalls nicht in meinen Augen.
> Aber ich werde das ganze eh nächste Woche auseinander nehmen wenn die dritte 5870 bei mir ankommt.
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr Jungs habt mich nicht rein gelegt und die eine Pumpe ist nicht überfordert
> ...


Noch eine ? Wer`s braucht 


Mein Tipp: Verkauf die vielen Radis, hol dir nen Mora und mach es so:

AGB - CPU- Board - [zusätzlícher Radi] - 3* GPU - MORA - AGB

Dann wäre der Kreislauf auch nicht so extrem wirr, und die Verschlauchung 
wäre nicht so wirr.

P.S: Und takte die CPU auf 4 GHz runter wenn du gerade nicht benchst, das ist nicht gerade
gesund 24/7. Die WAKÜ kann die viele Abwärme bei 1,4 V auf nem i7 nicht richtig abführen.


----------



## mihapiha (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Ich hatte bisher noch keine CPU mehr als 6 Monate in betrieb.
Da die Cores auch unter Vollast die 80°C Marke nicht knacken, 
da ich vorher immer brav das Fenster für frische kühle Luft öffne,
werde ich meine CPU auf 4,26 GHz und 1,425v. belassen. Im 
Lehrlauf hat die CPU eh nur 33 bis 35°C


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



> Ich hatte bisher noch keine CPU mehr als 6 Monate in betrieb.
> Da die Cores auch unter Vollast die 80°C Marke nicht knacken,
> da ich vorher immer brav das Fenster für frische kühle Luft öffne,
> werde ich meine CPU auf 4,26 GHz und 1,425v. belassen. Im
> Lehrlauf hat die CPU eh nur 33 bis 35°C


Was nützt dir ne niedrige Idle Temp wenn du unter Last deine 
CPU grillst ? Lol, alle 6 Monate ne neue CPU... Mach lieber Urlaub davon oder so


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



mihapiha schrieb:


> ....
> werde ich meine CPU auf 4,26 GHz und 1,425v. belassen. Im
> Lehrlauf hat die CPU eh nur 33 bis 35°C



Saubere VCore für ne Wakü ist das glatt etwas zuviel. Der Core i7 reicht schon im Standardtakt zum zocken und arbeiten. Oder hast du den Rechner nur zum Rumprollen (auch genannt benchen). 
Ach ja IDLE Temp interessiert über aus wenig, wenn was interessiert ist die Last Temperatur und die ist viel zu hoch mit knapp 80°C unter Prime, was macht der eigentlich unter dem Intel Burntest.(Ach ich weiß es der Brennt dann richtig mit 100°C aufwärts)
Wie Wärs mit ner VCore von 1,30 Volt und dem zugehörigen Takt  
Meine Cpu ist es ja nicht, aber beschwer dich nicht, wenn der schweineteure i7 abraucht.


----------



## mihapiha (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Ich sehe die 80°C Kern Temperatur sind wirklich ein Problem für viele hier. 
Wie gesagt die CPU bleibt im Leerlauf in den niedrigen 30ern und unter Volllast sind's auch mal schon über 65°C bzw. knapp 80°C für die Kerne. Jungs, das ist aber immer noch in den Spezifikationen.

Mit Intel Burn, Prime95 oder LinX sehe ich auch die 70°C Marke bzw. 90°C Marke für die Kerne nicht. dazu ist es in meinem Zimmer immer Kühl genug, da ich weiß wann solche Temperaturen überhaupt möglich sind.

In Spielen wie GTA 4, Anno 1404 etc. sind meist keine 45°C CPU Temperatur bzw. 60°C Kern Temperatur drin. 


Die CPU sollte eigentlich nur bis zu den Core i9s halten, denn dann wird sie auch von mir durch eine gute Core i9 CPU ersetzt. Also nur 6 bis 9 Monate...


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



> Die CPU sollte eigentlich nur bis zu den Core i9s halten, denn dann wird sie auch von mir durch eine gute Core i9 CPU ersetzt. Also nur 6 bis 9 Monate...



Und was hast du vom Core i9 ? Noch mehr Punkte bei Schwanzmark und
co. super. 6 Kerner sind immoment für den Desktop Betrieb so was von sinnlos, es untersützen ja noch nichtmal alle Spiele 4 Kerne..


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Recht haste, sowas braucht man nur zum Benchen
Mein Q9650@4,25GHz wird in keinem Game richtig ausgelastet, der reicht locker noch ein Jahr.Aber vielleicht hat er keine Heizung im Zimmer und deswegen so viel Vcore


----------



## mihapiha (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Ich finde es schön das hier die Kinder sich tummeln und mich versuchen nieder zu machen weil nen guten PC hab. 

Ich mache sehr viele Video Editionen und konvertiere täglich. Ganz zu schweigen davon das meine Schwester diesen PC auch benutzt. Sie ist Architektin und hat als zweit-PC nen Q9550 @ 4 GHz der ihr komplett eingeht wenn sie mal richtig arbeitet.

Für ein Projekt mit über 800 Wohnungen kann man so ein System komplett ausnutzen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Hhm, komisch ich komme sogar mit meinem System recht gut klar und brauch dafür keine 3 HD 5870.  Naja wer's brauch ... 
Zum Benchen ist so ein System natürlich Top, aber im Alltagsbetrieb nicht nötig. Das du alle halbe Jahre deine CPU wechselst ist natürlich auch total übertrieben, warum?  Ich werd meine erst in Rente schicken, wenn die 6-Kerner richtig genutzt werden. Das wird sicherlich noch eine Weile dauern, da ja sich ja jetzt schon mein Prozzi langweilt und das erst bei 3,6 GHz.


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich werd meine erst in Rente schicken, wenn die 6-Kerner richtig genutzt werden. Das wird sicherlich noch eine Weile dauern, da ja sich ja jetzt schon mein Prozzi langweilt und das erst bei 3,6 GHz.



Richtig 

(Es sei denn, man modelliert viel und rendert eigene Animationen, da kann man nicht genügend CPU Power haben)


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

[OT on]Naja zum Rendern würd ich mir ein PC mit zwei Xeons und am besten einer oder zwei guten Quadro FX-Graka zulegen. Gerade wenn ich sowas professionell mache sollte nicht am falschen Ende gespart werden. Als professionaler Fotograf mach ich meine Bilder ja auch nicht mit einer Kompaktkamera.[/OT off]


----------



## mihapiha (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> [OT on]Naja zum Rendern würd ich mir ein PC mit zwei Xeons und am besten einer oder zwei guten Quadro FX-Graka zulegen. Gerade wenn ich sowas professionell mache sollte nicht am falschen Ende gespart werden. Als professionaler Fotograf mach ich meine Bilder ja auch nicht mit einer Kompaktkamera.[/OT off]



Hast recht, und das haben wir auch umgesetzt gehabt. Die zwei Quadors hatten aber zwei Opterons als Hilfe. Leider funktioniert das schlecht, da die Computer Industrie sich zu schnell entwickelt. Dieser PC bei dem nur die Grafikkarten 5000 € gekostet hatten, war nach einem Jahr langsamer als mein high end PC. Deswegen hat sich meine Schwerster entschlossen lieber jedes halbe Jahr nach zurüsten als alle paar Jahre soviel für einen PC auszugeben der so wie so nicht ausreicht. 

Ich bin ja der Enthusiast und habe fast immer das neueste im Rechner stecken. Meine Schwester arbeitet an meinem PC nur dann, wenn ihr ihr PC Schwierigkeiten macht, was leider oft der Fall ist. Jetzt hat sich noch ein zweites Projekt mit über 800 Wohnungen... 

Das Problem ist, dass sich die Quadros zum Rendering zwar spitzen mäßig passen und toll arbeiten, aber sie nicht mehr mit heutigen Grafikkarten mithalten können. Und es mach einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob man einen Tag oder ein paar Stunden warten muss.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*



> Deswegen hat sich meine Schwerster entschlossen lieber jedes halbe Jahr nach zurüsten als alle paar Jahre soviel für einen PC auszugeben der so wie so nicht ausreicht.
> 
> Ich bin ja der Enthusiast und habe fast immer das neueste im Rechner stecken. Meine Schwester arbeitet an meinem PC nur dann, wenn ihr ihr PC Schwierigkeiten macht, was leider oft der Fall ist. Jetzt hat sich noch ein zweites Projekt mit über 800 Wohnungen...



Anscheinend ist sie auch ein Enthusiast, alles halbe Jahr aufrüsten... 

Mit was für nem Programm arbeitet deine Schwester denn, dass
sie 2 (3) 5870s und nen i7 975 @4.xx GHz braucht 

Und zum Videorendern würde auch locker ein i7 920 @4 GHz reichen,
das ist kein Argument zu nem 975... 

Aber jedem das seine


----------



## mihapiha (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Sie nutzt Rhinoceros 4 für 3D Zeichnungen und Archicad. Von letztere hat sie so viele Verschiedene Versionen, sodass ich nicht die richtige Version nennen kann.

Das Problem ist, dass sie mehrere male Archicard geöffnet haben muss um zu arbeiten, da das komplette Projekt einen sofortigen Absturz verursacht. Sie hat dann nur ein Teil von einem Stock des Gebäudes dann geöffnet und verbindet sie später zusammen.

Der Vorteil von i7 975 ist nicht wirklich für sie gegeben, aber für mich wenn ich mit TrockenEis ein paar persönliche Rekorde mache. Das macht mir viel Spaß. Aber ein Quad-Core @ 4 GHz ist für meine Schwester ein Minimum. Außerdem mag sie es nicht an meinem PC zu arbeiten, da ich "nur" einen Bildschirm habe...


----------



## Madz (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra überfordert?!*

Das Bildschirmproblem kenne ich. Wenn ich für Tech-Review Berichte online Stelle, habe ich meistens 3-4 Programme nebeneinander auf und es ist sehr nervig zwischen den Fenstern hin und ehr klicken zu müssen. Deswegen habe ich vor Kurzem meinen alten 17" CRT reaktiviert.


----------

